# Night time kitty



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

There's this kitten -between 2-3 months old- that just appears at our backdoor and starts meowing until I go out to see her. This has been going on for about a week now and I began to feed her a couple of nights ago and she would let me pet her, too. The thing I find strange about all this is that she only shows herself at night and during the day she's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe she goes home during the day? My family cat, Cuddles, is an indoor-outdoor cat (we originally found her as a stray in our neighborhood about 11 years ago). She stays home and is super lazy during the day, but goes "catting around" at night. Our neighbors have told us she goes to visit them and ask for treats. LOL


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

hahaha that's so cute! Yes, I was thinking she might be. I've started to call her Midnight. Her pattern is a bit strange, too. Her head and ears are all black and the rest of her body is dark tabby. I'll try to take a picture of her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wonder if the owners put her out at night....


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

MowMow said:


> I wonder if the owners put her out at night....


I don't think she has an owner. There are a lot strays that live around the neighborhood and they come through here a lot.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, you've started feeding her, so she's going to keep coming back. Maybe you should take her in instead of going to look at Stretch. :grin:


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Well, you've started feeding her, so she's going to keep coming back. Maybe you should take her in instead of going to look at Stretch. :grin:


You read my mind  I already thinking about adopting her, since I don't have any cats at home with me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, shoot! I got you mixed up with someone else, sorry about the Stretch comment. Duh!!! 

Yes, take her in!!!! :grin:


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

hahaha! I was wondering what that stretch was about!  I'll definitely take her in


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! She will be grateful. Post pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Poor little kitty - so young to be out on her own.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She might have found a nice place to sleep during the day and then come for food when she gets hungry. Or maybe someone's feeding her in the morning. 

It's a similar situation with my stray. I never see him until dinnertime. Then he sticks around all evening but seems to disappear before daybreak. Whoever is feeding him during the day probably wonders where he goes at night - maybe someone's giving food to your stray in the morning and wondering where she goes at night too.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I guess that's possible, too. Now, I've taken her in  I just noticed how playful and active she is!


----------

